

Yahoo keeps buying startups that don't make their own apps - rmason
http://readwrite.com/2013/07/03/yahoo-qwiki-lawsuit-chaotic-moon#awesm=~oaFcHjBkYWFXpW

======
rmason
Could this be a new way to do startups? Hire someone to build your startup but
don't pay them.

If it fails declare bankruptcy. If it succeeds and the developer sues you
settle with some of your new found money.

As someone who got stiffed this way I don't know how people who operate like
that sleep at night. Didn't Yahoo do due diligence or did they not care?

